# Alienware M17X - Der Ferrari der Notebooks



## madamc (5. März 2010)

Ich lass die Bilder sprechen.

Alienware M17X Nebula Red

Core 2 Q9000 2Ghz
4GB DDR3-1333
Geforce 260M GTX 1GB
1440x900 LED Display
320GB 7200 WD Caviar Black
Blueray Slot-In

P.S. Das im "Spiegel" ist übrigens ein Dell 3008WFP 30" Bildschirm


----------



## Insecure (5. März 2010)

Das Display ist ein bisschen so wie ein Spiegel oder, aber sonst sehr  schön.

mfg Insecure


----------



## GW-Player (5. März 2010)

Ähm, mal so ne Frage: Was willst du uns mit diesem Thread sagen?


----------



## Spartaner25 (5. März 2010)

Das er ein ganz tolles Alienware M17x Notebook in Nebula Red hat, und jetzt, zu recht,stolz darauf sein kann,


Spoiler



dass er es sich leisten kann   .


Bitte nicht zu ernst nehmen, aber ist das Gerät nicht die Vorgänger version, die aktuelle hat dich i3-i5, oder?


----------



## madamc (5. März 2010)

Spartaner25 schrieb:


> Das er ein ganz tolles Alienware M17x Notebook in Nebula Red hat, und jetzt, zu recht,stolz darauf sein kann,
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Ja es ist ein schöner Oldtimer


----------



## orca113 (6. März 2010)

Ich hätte auch gerne ein Alienware aber mir sind die zu teuer... ein mac book habe ich mir ja geleistet aber selbst da war ich knauserig...  aber bin froh das ich s gemacht hat.

Aber ansonsten sehr schön dein alien.

Wie ist den die Leistung?


----------



## psyphly (6. März 2010)

Also wenn der Alienware der Ferrari unter den Laptops ist, dann ist mein Asus W90VP ein Bugatti. ne GTX260 macht für zukünftige Titel zu wenig Dampf und der Q9000 ist mit 2Ghz für Games zu niedrig getaktet. Dennoch: schönes Gerät


----------



## psyphly (6. März 2010)

orca26 schrieb:


> Ich hätte auch gerne ein Alienware aber mir sind die zu teuer... ein mac book habe ich mir ja geleistet aber selbst da war ich knauserig...



Alienware ist dir zu teuer.......aber du kaufst dir ein Mac???


----------



## KOF328 (6. März 2010)

der junge wiederspricht sich selbst 

von der leistung her ist der Laptop villeicht nicht so ganz der ferrari, aber auf jeden fall ist das teil schick


----------



## madamc (6. März 2010)

orca26 schrieb:


> Ich hätte auch gerne ein Alienware aber mir sind die zu teuer... ein mac book habe ich mir ja geleistet aber selbst da war ich knauserig...  aber bin froh das ich s gemacht hat.
> 
> Aber ansonsten sehr schön dein alien.
> 
> Wie ist den die Leistung?



Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit der Leistung. FullHD wäre wahrscheinlich zu anspruchsvoll für die GTX260 aber für die Auflösung reichts dicke!

Irgendwann kommt noch ne SSD rein dann isses perfekt


----------



## Schwini (6. März 2010)

KOF328 schrieb:


> der junge wiederspricht sich selbst
> 
> von der leistung her ist der Laptop villeicht nicht so ganz der ferrari, aber auf jeden fall ist das teil schick



vllt bezieht sich Ferrari nur auf das Rot.  
und ich finde FErrari Olditimer machen auch noch richtig dampf, also warum sollte der das nicht tun.


----------



## EinarN (6. März 2010)

vom Design Her ist er Einmalig. 
Ich denke wen er Gelb währe + 2 schwarze Streifen wurde er Glat alls BUMBLEBEE durchgehen. 
Müste man dan nur das Alien Logo mit den Transformers Logo Tauschen


----------



## macmini131 (7. März 2010)

Ziemlich heiße Kiste. Bin auch grad am überlegen ob ich mir ein Alienware-Notebook hollen soll.


----------



## madamc (8. März 2010)

macmini131 schrieb:


> Ziemlich heiße Kiste. Bin auch grad am überlegen ob ich mir ein Alienware-Notebook hollen soll.



Glaub mir das Ding ist jeden Cent wert!


----------



## Painkiller (8. März 2010)

Also der Ferrari wird für mich das neue ASUS G73 mit mobiler 5870 1GB-GDDR5, 8GB Ram, Blue-Ray, Core I7 Mobile & Windows 7 Ultimate 64-Bit....^^


----------



## Fl_o (8. März 2010)

> Glaub mir das Ding ist jeden Cent wert!



Ihn meinen Augen ist das teil nur überteuert ..


----------



## kelevra (8. März 2010)

Alienware Notebooks finde ich maßlos überteuert. Für das gleiche Geld bekommt man besser ausgestattete Geräte.

Allerdings muss ich zugeben, dass sowohl Design als auch Verarbeitung durchaus für Alienware sprechen. Besonders die Beluchtete Tastatur würde ich mir bei mehr Notebooks wünschen.

Es sei dir gegönnt.


----------



## windows (8. März 2010)

Ich habe ein Alienware Notebook und bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## fuddles (8. März 2010)

Die Leute kaufen sich auch ein Nokia 8800 und wissen nicht das eine Platine im Wert von 20€ drin steckt


----------



## madamc (11. März 2010)

fuddles schrieb:


> Die Leute kaufen sich auch ein Nokia 8800 und wissen nicht das eine Platine im Wert von 20€ drin steckt



Komisch als ich das Alienware zerlegt habe sind mir ausschliesslich Markenbauteile aufgefallen. Dazu ist es noch Bombenstabil selbst bei Maximaler Belastung. Da hab ich mit Acer und Fujitsu-Siemens Notebooks schon ganz andere Erfahrung gemacht.


----------



## kelevra (11. März 2010)

Einstabiles und gut verarbeitetes Gehäuse bedeutet nicht, dass die darin befindliche Technik etwas ganz besonderes ist.

Die Hardware ist im prinzip die gleiche wie bei anderen High End Notebooks auch. Man wird ja kaum das Rad neu erfinden wollen.


----------



## madamc (11. März 2010)

kelevra schrieb:


> Einstabiles und gut verarbeitetes Gehäuse bedeutet nicht, dass die darin befindliche Technik etwas ganz besonderes ist.
> 
> Die Hardware ist im prinzip die gleiche wie bei anderen High End Notebooks auch. Man wird ja kaum das Rad neu erfinden wollen.



Schon klar. War ja auch auf die Diffamierung bezogen. Wobei OC-Biosse sowie LED-Steuerplatinen die wenigsten Notebooks eingebaut haben


----------

